# Newbie



## OnlyMe (Oct 11, 2007)

Hi all,
I've just found this board and you seem like a friendly lot so I hope ye don't mind me joining in.
Hubby (37) and I (33) have been trying for about a year and a half to get pregnant. We had our first appointment with our consultant yesterday. They have told us that it looks like I'm not ovulating (2 months in a row - as the scan showed no 'activity' in my ovaries when there should have been by now plus my FSH levels were waaayyy down for last month). To say the least I feel absolutely gutted. The Consultant who was lovely is sending me for a Laparoscopy to check for Endometriosis etc but that's not until the end of November and in the meantime they will repeat Day 1-2 and Day 6-7 bloods next cycle. She also said that it looks like it 'may' be better to skip the clomophine tablets and go straight for more aggressive treatment possibly in the form of injections or maybe IVF (I think I picked that up right). They'll know in November after the Laparoscopy.
I am so upset right now - I suppose I got a bit of a shock when IVF was mentioned this soon and it's all 'real'. Hubby doesn't know how to react.
Also, his 'normal' sperm is only at 15% and as a smoker he's going to have to face giving them up and I know how hard that can be as an ex-smoker.

Sorry to be so depressing on my first post, I just need to let it out to someone I suppose and I'm not sure we want to tell anyone about this just yet.

Thanks for 'listening'


----------



## Fionab (Aug 30, 2006)

OnlyMe,

I have endometriosis although I knew this for some years and before we start trying to conceive.  We were advised to go straight to IVF and now onto ICSI.  Take time to go through all the tests so that you are sure you are getting the right treatment.  Have you been added to the waiting lists?  As the NHS list is so long you would be better to get on it as soon as you can.

Come and join us on the NI thread,
Fiona


----------



## OnlyMe (Oct 11, 2007)

Hi Fiona,

I tried to reply last night but for some reason I don't seem to be able to log on at home.
I'm new to all this so don't really know what everything involves. I'm in Southern Ireland (county Mayo) and am attending Dr. Egan in Galway and going private so I don't know what the story is with waiting lengths yet. I didn't see Dr. Egan himself on Wed, it was another lady who was really lovely. She said they wiill be able to give me more information on the 28th November. I don't know how long the wait would be to go public but I'm guessing it would be quite a while going on other waiting lists here in the South. Thankfully I have health insurance although in saying that I don't know how much, if any, that will cover? I'm assuming it will at least cover the Laparoscopy as it's a surgical procedure. Whether it does or doesn't it doesn't matter anyways.

I'm waffling on again, sorry. I'm still very much in the dark about what's ahead of me but this board is fantastic. It has helped me calm down a bit and look for the positive. 

Thanks for taking the time to reply to my rantings


----------

